# Emerson LC320EM1F will not power on



## tyson1025 (Dec 16, 2011)

I have an Emerson LC320EM1F flat screen TV. When I try to turn it on it flashes Digital Television on the screen and then goes into Stand By Mode.
Anyone have any suggestions on what the problem might be?


----------

